# [C] Einführung in die Windowsprogrammierung



## SvenK (3. Juli 2004)

Gibt es irgendein empfelenswertes Tutorial, das ich mir zu dem Thema zu Gemüte führen kann? Ich hab jetzt zwei Jahre Programmiererfahrung mit Pascal (aus der Schulzeit) und zwei Semester C Programmierung (nur Konsole) aus der Uni. Nun würde ich gerne mein Wissen auf Windowsprogrammierung erweitern, ohne mir eine andere Programmiersprache beibringen zu müssen. Da ich Elektrotechnik studiere, ist auch C die sinnvollste Sprache.

MfG, Sven.


----------



## frager (3. Juli 2004)

Schau dir diese Seiten an:
http://www.functionx.com
http://www.relisoft.com


----------



## SvenK (4. Juli 2004)

das ist leider c++ oder?


----------



## Dudadida (4. Juli 2004)

Nein, ist kein C++, bzw. sind die Unterschiede zwischen C und C++ beim Ansprechen der API minimal. Such doch einfach mal nach Windows API Tutorials, davon gibt's millionen.


----------



## SvenK (5. Juli 2004)

Hab ich ja schon gemacht, aber ich dachte immer das sei alles c++ code... 
Ich hab mir inner Uni Bibliothek mal den Petzold aus der Microsoft Press bestellt. Mal schaun was da so drin steht.

Wen es interessiert: http://www.amazon.de/exec/obidos/AS...8640/sr=2-1/ref=sr_2_11_1/302-0163865-8737663


----------



## Radhad (6. Juli 2004)

wenn du C kannst, kannst du auch schon vieles in C++ machen, du müsstest halt nur dein Wissen um ein paar Dinge erweitern, was einem auch viel hilft.


----------



## Gawayn (6. Juli 2004)

Der Petzold ist das beste, was man machen kann! Wer es ernst meint, sollte auch lieber dieses Buch lesen, anstatt mit Tutorials rumzufuhrwerken.

Gawayn


----------



## NeXoN (29. Juli 2004)

Gibts keine guten tuts dazu auf  Deutsch ?

Mfg NeXoN


----------

